# Day 3 embryos



## Sammy (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Peter,

Just had a failed fresh cycle where 15 eggs were collected and 8 of these fertilised. Of the 8, 4 were frozen at pronuclete stage (we were told these thaw better) and 4 left to divide. on day 2 we had a 6 cell and a 4 cell replaced and the other 2 (4 cell) were left to divide again overnight. They were all good quality embryos with no fragmentation. 

The following day (day 3 ) we were told they weren't good enough to freeze as they had not divided fast enough, (1 x 5 cell & 1 x 6 cell), does this mean that in fact whilst they look like good embryos they are in fact not very good? 

We didn't get any day 3's frozen on the previous cycle either, same problem. 

If we decided to try taking our embryos to blastocyst in the future (would have to be a different clinic), would they be unlikely to make it in light of these only being at 6 cells on day 3? 

Many thanks for your help and I hope you have had a nice holiday 

Sammy.


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Sammy said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> Just had a failed fresh cycle
> 
> ...


----------



## Sammy (Mar 22, 2002)

Thanks Peter


----------

